# High Density foam. Which is best?



## 747

I have done a search but cannot find what I need to know.

I am currently modifying one side of the double dinette seating in my Burstner 747 Active. It is the usual upright double bench seat and I am modifying it into 2 separate seats with the facility to pull out about 4" which reclines the back section and makes it more comfortable for lounging when watching TV at night.

I need some high density foam for the new seats and I would like something not too firm but not soft. If possible I would like it about 4" thick but I have considered 3" with a 1" memory foam topper (at least for the base section).

Does anyone know what grade I should get? There is plenty to be had online but it is the right one that has me beat

Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## ched999uk

Sorry can't help with foam but your idea of reclining bench seats is a great one. I would love to see some photos of the construction. Any chance you could post some?
Good Luck with the foam.


----------



## 747

ched999uk said:


> Sorry can't help with foam but your idea of reclining bench seats is a great one. I would love to see some photos of the construction. Any chance you could post some?
> Good Luck with the foam.


No problem, I will do some before and after photos.


----------



## emmbeedee

I would be very interested in this as well. Our bench seats are not comfortable at all for lounging. They are, however, extremely comfortable when made up into beds. I have thought about changing the foam but don't want to risk losing or interfering with the comfortable beds.


----------



## Forrester

I have been looking to replace the foam in our settee cushions, which are too soft,
I have googled foam suppliers & some give good advice regarding use ,comfort & requirements.You can visit one local to you & try the different grades for suitability. 
Also get a quote.
Agood site for info. is www.foamwizards.co.uk
Forrester.


----------



## brillopad

The pink one is what you need
Dennis


----------



## Forrester

I have been looking to replace the foam in our settee cushions, which are too soft,
I have googled foam suppliers & some give good advice regarding use ,comfort & requirements.You can visit one local to you & try the different grades for suitability. 
Also get a quote.
Agood site for info. is www.foamwizards.co.uk
Forrester.


----------



## aivlys

I recently refurbished my sofa at home. 

I checked out the local upholsterers who were quite expensive, I then checked out ebay and found 'Chris' on 01616330290. 

He was very helpful and half the price. Sent him the measurements and 24 hours later they turned up. Could not have wished for a better service, he seemed to do all the grades; pink, grey and blue.

Good luck.


----------



## 747

aivlys said:


> I recently refurbished my sofa at home.
> 
> I checked out the local upholsterers who were quite expensive, I then checked out ebay and found 'Chris' on 01616330290.
> 
> He was very helpful and half the price. Sent him the measurements and 24 hours later they turned up. Could not have wished for a better service, he seemed to do all the grades; pink, grey and blue.
> 
> Good luck.


So....... following on from what you and Dennis (brillopad have said, does that mean that the foam is colour coded as to its density ? I have only looked at suppliers, maybe I should change the search criteria. :?

Thanks for the information.


----------



## 747

A bit delayed but here are some photos of the dinette seat mods as promised. I am actually having all of the seats re-covered (they should be finished next week).

The photos are before, the bare seating frame and the 2 new seat bases with one upright and the other in the forward position. The different size backrests are due to the seatbelt reels.


----------



## 747

Just a photo to show the conversion to 2 single adjustable seats instead of one bench seat. They are more comfortable, especially with the headrests removed and also the long horizontal cushion above the seat backs. With a nice soft cushion as a headrest, this seems much better. I am very pleased with the new material as well, much brighter and fresher.

An added bonus seems to be that with the new design, more heat from the Alde radiators will filter up through the false floor.


----------

